# Suche Maschinenkamera für direkte Anzeige auf Monitor ohne PC



## element. (8 Oktober 2010)

Für eine Überwachungsaufgabe (Bediener muss das Werkstück an 2 Stellen von hinten sehen) suche ich eine simple Lösung.
Es sollen zwei Farbkameras mit C- oder CF-Mount Gewinde verwendet werden, 800x600 reicht völlig (640x480 müsste ich noch prüfen).
Sinnvollerweise sollen die Bilder ohne Umweg durch einen PC direkt auf kleinen Flachbildschirmen (6-8") live dargestellt werden.

Ideal wäre ein Bundle Kamera+Display von einem Hersteller, das einfach funktioniert. Ich kann aber nur USB-, GigE-, Cameralink- Kameras finden.

Kennt jemand etwas?

Alternativ könnte man noch Analogvideo verwenden, dafür finde ich aber keine 6-8" LCD-Displays mit Industriequalität, nur so Autotuning-Zeugs.

Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## RGerlach (13 Oktober 2010)

Hallo element.,


wir haben für eine Anlagenüberwachung Geräte von ELBEX http://www.elbex.de eingesetzt.

Anlagenaufbau:
- 4 Farb-Kameras im Kugelgehäuse mit IR-Zusatzbeleuchtung
- Signalumsetzer von BNC auf 2-draht und zurück
- Quadrantenschalter zur Darstellung von 4 Bildern auf einem Monitor
- Industriemonitor TFT 26".

Bis jetzt (ca. 1 Jahr) arbeiten die Geräte ohne Probleme.

Vielleicht ist ja ein passendes Gerät dabei.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich kenne die Sicherheitstechnik ein wenig:

http://www.abus-sc.de/

http://www.mobotix.com/ger_DE/

Kann aber nicht sagen, ob was passenden für Dich dabei ist.


----------

